

Card management API - gdb
https://stripe.com/blog/multiple-cards?

======
jeffclark
I swear that Stripe is monitoring my private repo. It's like they know exactly
what kind of hacky workaround I just implemented on my project and wrote
something to support it in an elegant way.

First ACH, and now this. Nice work, again, Stripe.

------
almost
Go Stripe! Now if you could just start support USD payments for UK merchants
(without a US bank account) you'd make me really super happy. Integrating
Stripe is a pleasure and if I never have to deal with PayPal ever again that
would be nice :)

~~~
collision
We're going to add support for this.

~~~
samwillis
That's awesome to hear! I have had to fall back to PayPal for our new US
store. Loving the Stripe UK beta!

------
Denzel
This is right on time. Currently working on a site that makes use of multiple
cards per customer. Great job, once again, Stripe!

------
dmak
Wow. This definitely changes things a lot. Businesses can now store credit
cards safely without ever having to worry about PCI compliance. That saves a
lot of time and money!

------
polysaturate
This brings a lot more clarity to the API update a few days ago. The API
update was a bit more cryptic being only a short description of the change.

------
aculver
By far our most desired feature right now is to allow a single customer to
have more than one subscription. It's crazy what we go through right now to
allow people to have two or more recurring products on the same account. :-)

~~~
gdb
Yep, we're working on this as well! :)

------
johnkpush
It sounds like the single default_card is used for recurring payments, and
other saved cards are used for one-offs. No separate card subscriptions yet.
Is that right?

~~~
amfeng
You can use your default card for once-off charges as well (just don't specify
a card ID when making a charge with a customer).

You're right that you can't use a separate card for subscriptions yet -- we
just use the customer's default card. We'd love to hear your feedback on this
though (feel free to ping me at amber@stripe.com)!

~~~
ihsw
It'd be handy to let a customer have multiple subscriptions, and to have those
subscriptions be associated with one of the customer's cards.

Currently that has to be abstracted away on client-side databases and we end
up having multiple 'Stripe customers' associated with a single client, so it
fudges our customer count in the Stripe management interface.

~~~
amfeng
Makes sense.

What would the ideal behavior be if your customer updates their default card?
Should the recurring billing continue chugging along with the card it was
created with, or use the new card instead?

~~~
timdorr
I would expect to be able to list subscriptions and list what card is
associated with each. I would show an "Update Card" button next to each
subscription. That button would prompt the user to either choose from a list
of stored cards or add a new one.

The concept of a "default" card would come up when creating a new subscription
or charge, and would be presented as the default selected payment option. The
user would be able to select another card or add a new one.

I'm thinking of something similar to Amazon's checkout credit card selection
screen.

~~~
ihsw
Newegg and other websites keep a history of cards you've used, so this new
'multiple cards' feature brings Stripe closer to feature parity with most
closed systems. It's really impressive that Stripe offers these features
openly to the world.

Most major websites that have check-outs operate similarly to how you
describe, but there's no 'default' card presented at check-out -- instead it
displays the last card used for the last purchase.

------
jaredcwhite
YES!!!!

